# Marks, Steam Tables



## Krakosky (Mar 1, 2012)

Trying to decide whether I should buy Marks or not. I came across another book, Marks calculations for Machine Design. Has anyone had any experience with either? Is either one worth getting for the exam? I'm taking the MD depth and currently already have Shigley and the Machinery Handbook.

As far as steam tables go (and refrigeration tables) is what's contained in the MERM sufficient for the breadth section of the exam? I also have the ASME compact steam tables. The tables within the MERM give more information but the ASME tables have some temps and pressures not included within the MERM tables. Trying to get it to where I won't have to interpolate and this save time.

Thanks.


----------

